# RIDGERUNNER CUSTOM BOWSLINGS, finger slings, bino slings, lanyards, bracelets & more!



## wvridgerunner (Apr 3, 2007)

*RIDGERUNNER CUSTOM BOWSLINGS, finger slings, bino slings, lanyards, bracelets & more!*

Hellow fellow AT'ers! Just thought I'd open up a new thread with up to date pricing and products. 

*Almost all of my products can be ordered on my website: www.ridgerunnerslings.com*

I also take paypal payments to: [email protected], as well as money orders.

For those of you who'd like to save money and order in bulk, I offer wholesale pricing for large orders.

*Here's a list of the current products and pricing I have to offer:*

**Wrist Sling Prices for more than one sling is an AT special only... all slings are $15 each on the website.**
*Wrist Slings: $15.00 each, 2 for $25.00, 3 for $35...etc
Wrist Sling w/ Skulls: $24.00
Bino Slings: $10.00
Finger Slings: $5.00
Release Lanyards: $10.00
Neck Lanyards: $15.00
Survival Bracelets: $10.00
Keychains: $5-$10 
Game Call Lanyards: $20.00
Eyeglass Lanyards: $10.00*


Unlike almost all other slings you see for sale on AT, all of my products of made from REAL 550 PARACORD, instead of the fake stuff! My paracord has 7 Nylon Inner Strands (50lb test each), that can be pulled out and used for survival if the need ever arises. This paracord is guaranteed not to shrink, stretch, rot, or mildew when it becomes wet. 

**If for any reason, at any time, you aren't completely satisfied with your product(s), I'll either replace them, or give you your money back!**

Custom work is also available upon request, just shoot me a pm with details of what you're looking for.

*Wrist Sling Braid Designs: Your sling will be custom made in your choice of 1-4 colors.*
1)Half Hitch
2)Cobra Stitch
3)Twisted Cobra Stitch
4)Round Sinnet $20 tyd

Standard "Skinny" Slings are also available and are $10 tyd. They can be done in a 3 or 4 strand flat braid or 4 strand round braid.

*
Paracord Colors: *










*Leather Options:*
*Black leather with Black, Brass, Silver, or NO Grommet
Brown leather with Black, Brass, Silver, or NO Grommet*










*How to state colors for wrist slings:
(First Primary Color, Second Primary) Third color, Fourth color*

Half Hitch: This one is in (Walnut, Charcoal Grey) Coyote Brown, Black










Cobra Stitch: (Imperial Red, Black) Imperial Red, Black










Half Hitch: (Neon Blue, Silver) Neon Blue, Silver










Cobra Stitch: (Woodland Camo, Tan) Chocolate Brown, Black










Cobra Stitch: (Black, Walnut) Charcoal Grey, Coyote Brown










Twisted Cobra Stitch: (Olive, Charcoal Grey) Woodland Camo, Woodland Camo










Twisted Cobra Stitch: (Camo, Tan) Olive Green, Olive Green










Twisted Cobra Stitch: (Walnut, Tan) Black, Black










Round Sinnet: Black, Desert Camo, Walnut, Charcoal
These are $20 tyd


----------



## wvridgerunner (Apr 3, 2007)

*Here are some of my neck lanyards. They are great for carrying just about anything: knife, multi tool, cell phone, ID badge, keys, rangefinder, and more. They come with a breakaway connector on the back, which snaps apart in the event the lanyard gets caught in a machine. They also come with a heavy duty clip, a keyring, and a cell phone lariat for attaching to a cell phone. These can be done in 1-3 colors: two colors for the braided portion, and one color for the neck lanyard portion. Price is $15 shipped tyd.*

*Black and Desert Camo:*









*(Olive Green, Multi Camo) Chocolate Brown:*









*Coyote Brown:*









*(White, Imperial Red) Royal Blue:*


----------



## wvridgerunner (Apr 3, 2007)

*Here's a pic of my bino slings, which are $10 tyd:*

*Black and Neon Blue Spiral:*











*Here are a couple of my release lanyards:*

These wrist lanyards are also great for cameras. These have a braided cord lock, that is used to tighten the lanyard to your wrist. I even know of a couple people who use these to replace the lanyards that come with their Nintendo Wii remotes!


----------



## wvridgerunner (Apr 3, 2007)

*Here are a few pics of my survival bracelets. These are custom made to your wrist size. Along with your choice of colors, I need your wrist measurement (to the nearest 1/8"). You can get this measurement by wrapping a piece of string around your wrist, until the two ends meet, then measure that distance with a ruler/tape measure.*


----------



## alligood729 (Mar 25, 2007)

Got another bino strap from Jonathon today, as always, great workmanship and very sturdy strap. Thanks!!!


----------



## wvridgerunner (Apr 3, 2007)

alligood729 said:


> Got another bino strap from Jonathon today, as always, great workmanship and very sturdy strap. Thanks!!!


Thanks David!


----------



## wvridgerunner (Apr 3, 2007)

ttt


----------



## wvridgerunner (Apr 3, 2007)

ttt


----------



## wvridgerunner (Apr 3, 2007)

*Keychains*

Here are the different keychain designs I currently have to offer:

*King Cobra Keychains: $5 tyd*


















*Mini Keychains: $5 tyd*
These are great for anyone who doesn't want a bulky keychain... they're also great for zipper pulls. They are available in 1-2 colors, and either a spiral or box weave.









*Monkey Fist Keychains: $10 tyd*
These are great for anyone who hates digging around in their pockets to get to their keys. Simply hang the "fist" outside of your pocket, and pull, to retrieve your keys. These can be done in your choice of 1-3 colors, and your choice of an inner core of either wood or steel.


----------



## wvridgerunner (Apr 3, 2007)

Here are a couple pics of my skull slings. I'm currently all out of the skull beads, but hope to have some more in a couple weeks. 


*(Black, Black) Neon Green, Purple...*








By wvridgerunner at 2010-04-15


*(Woodland Camo, Black) Charcoal, Neon Green...*


----------



## wvridgerunner (Apr 3, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Twinsfan (Aug 9, 2007)

ttt...he does some awesome work guys.


----------



## wvridgerunner (Apr 3, 2007)

Thanks bud!


----------



## Smoke-Walker09 (Jan 6, 2006)

I have one of ridgerunner slings with the skulls and its awesome!! great workmanship here guys!!


----------



## wvridgerunner (Apr 3, 2007)

Smoke-Walker09 said:


> I have one of ridgerunner slings with the skulls and its awesome!! great workmanship here guys!!


Thanks!


----------



## wvridgerunner (Apr 3, 2007)

Here's a Release Lanyard in: (Foliage Green, Rust) and Coyote Brown...


----------



## wvridgerunner (Apr 3, 2007)

ttt


----------



## rccordrey (Nov 22, 2008)

*Range Finder*

Got my range rinder lanyard it was exactly what I was looking for fits perfect.

Thanks will be purchasing more item from ya.


----------



## wvridgerunner (Apr 3, 2007)

rccordrey said:


> Got my range rinder lanyard it was exactly what I was looking for fits perfect.
> 
> Thanks will be purchasing more item from ya.


Thanks, glad you like it! I know I liked it so much, I'll be making one for myself just like it, before next hunting season! Take care, Jon


----------



## wvridgerunner (Apr 3, 2007)

ttt


----------



## wvridgerunner (Apr 3, 2007)

*Finger Slings*

Here are a couple of my finger slings... these are $5 each.

All Black:









Red, White, and Blue...


----------



## wvridgerunner (Apr 3, 2007)

Up for the night...


----------



## wvridgerunner (Apr 3, 2007)

ttt


----------



## wvridgerunner (Apr 3, 2007)

Back ^^^


----------



## wvridgerunner (Apr 3, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BlindBuck (Feb 7, 2009)

Taking it to the top for a great guy and an oustanding product!:darkbeer:

Jon looking forward to seeing my next one add the finishing touch to my MAX-1 GT500.


----------



## snow panther (Feb 8, 2006)

I received the 2 bow slings today! Great job Jon, and it was quite fast as well, I see on the enveloppe it was shipped on the 19 of April, and I was afraid it might take much longer to arrive here after all the chaos that the ash cloud made here. :darkbeer:


----------



## wvridgerunner (Apr 3, 2007)

BlindBuck said:


> Taking it to the top for a great guy and an oustanding product!:darkbeer:
> 
> Jon looking forward to seeing my next one add the finishing touch to my MAX-1 GT500.


Thanks, yours just went out today.



snow panther said:


> I received the 2 bow slings today! Great job Jon, and it was quite fast as well, I see on the enveloppe it was shipped on the 19 of April, and I was afraid it might take much longer to arrive here after all the chaos that the ash cloud made here. :darkbeer:


Thanks!


----------



## wvridgerunner (Apr 3, 2007)

ttt


----------



## open season (Feb 24, 2009)

jon
congrats on being an at sponsor>


----------



## wvridgerunner (Apr 3, 2007)

open season said:


> jon
> congrats on being an at sponsor>


Thanks!


----------



## jgarland1987 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Bowsling*

Got my bowsling from ridgerunner a while back and I love it. Great craftsmanship!!


----------



## wvridgerunner (Apr 3, 2007)

jgarland1987 said:


> Got my bowsling from ridgerunner a while back and I love it. Great craftsmanship!!


Glad you like it!


----------



## wvridgerunner (Apr 3, 2007)

ttt


----------



## wvridgerunner (Apr 3, 2007)

*Here are a couple custom Snake Knot neck lanyards I recently made for a customer: *



*Olive Green and Coyote Brown with Olive Green Loop*










*Olive Green and Coyote Brown with Coyote Brown Loop*


----------



## wvridgerunner (Apr 3, 2007)

Here are some pics of a few slings I just finished up...

*Twisted Cobra Stitch: (Burgundy, Silver) Rose Pink, Black*










*Cobra Stitch: (Neon Yellow, Colonial Blue) Neon Pink, Neon Pink*










*Twisted Cobra Stitch: (Chocolate Brown, Woodland Camo) Coyote Brown, Olive Green*










*Twisted Cobra Stitch: (Black, Neon Blue) Multi Camo, Multi Camo*


----------



## Esteban9770 (Feb 10, 2007)

*order sent for a wrist sling*

via your website....makes my 2nd one from you....

please ship to the address on my paypal

thanks

Steve


----------



## wvridgerunner (Apr 3, 2007)

Esteban9770 said:


> via your website....makes my 2nd one from you....
> 
> please ship to the address on my paypal
> 
> ...


Got it! Thanks, Jon


----------



## wvridgerunner (Apr 3, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## wvridgerunner (Apr 3, 2007)

*Half Hitch: (Woodland Camo, Chocolate Brown) Olive Green, and Black...*












*Half Hitch: (Woodland Camo, Chocolate Brown) Coyote Brown, Olive Green...*


----------



## wvridgerunner (Apr 3, 2007)

ttt


----------



## wvridgerunner (Apr 3, 2007)

Here's a Cobra Stitch in: (Imperial Red, Walnut Brown) Desert Camo, and Black...


----------



## wvridgerunner (Apr 3, 2007)

ttt


----------



## wvridgerunner (Apr 3, 2007)

ttt


----------



## wvridgerunner (Apr 3, 2007)

Here's a Skull Sling in Silver and Rose Pink:


----------



## wvridgerunner (Apr 3, 2007)

ttt


----------



## wvridgerunner (Apr 3, 2007)

Here's another skull sling in: (Black, ACU Digital) Olive Green, and Silver...


----------



## wvridgerunner (Apr 3, 2007)

Couple more sling pics:

Cobra Stitch
1st Primary: Neon Green
2nd Primary: Coyote Brown
Secondary Colors: Chocolate Brown and Walnut Brown









Skull Sling
1st Primary: Neon Green
2nd Primary: Desert Camo
Secondary Colors: Multi Camo and Black


















Skull Sling
Silver and Neon Blue


----------



## wvridgerunner (Apr 3, 2007)

ttt


----------



## wvridgerunner (Apr 3, 2007)

*Diamond Braid Slings*

Here are a couple skinny slings, done in a diamond braid. These are $10 tyd, and can be done in 1-4 colors.

Coyote Brown and Neon Orange









Coyote Brown and Neon Green


----------



## wvridgerunner (Apr 3, 2007)

*More Skull Sling Pics!*

Here are a couple more skull slings...

(Multi Camo, Black) Olive Green, Tan



















(Black, Desert Camo) Foliage Green, Foliage Green


----------



## wvridgerunner (Apr 3, 2007)

Monkey Fist Keychain in All Black...


----------



## wvridgerunner (Apr 3, 2007)

ttt


----------



## wvridgerunner (Apr 3, 2007)

*Introducing the "Jumbo Twisted Key Chain" ... made with 15ft. of cord $15 tyd.*

Here's another new product I hope to have on the website soon. This is a "Jumbo Twisted Keychain" in Neon Orange and Black. This keychain is made with 6 strands, and uses about 15 ft. of cord. I plan on doing another version of this stitch with a monkey fist added on the end. These would be great as a large zipper pull on a duffel bag or backpack, or to use just as a keychain (if you prefer a larger keychain). The price of these will be $15 or 2 for $25, and they can be done in 1-3 colors.

Black, Black, Neon Orange


----------



## wvridgerunner (Apr 3, 2007)

ttt


----------



## wvridgerunner (Apr 3, 2007)

^^^


----------



## danpshack (Jul 10, 2009)

*bow sling*

I sent ya a pm...I want this one..Cobra Stitch: (Black, Walnut) Charcoal Grey, Coyote Brown with black/black leather


----------



## wvridgerunner (Apr 3, 2007)

danpshack said:


> I sent ya a pm...I want this one..Cobra Stitch: (Black, Walnut) Charcoal Grey, Coyote Brown with black/black leather


PM replied!


----------



## wvridgerunner (Apr 3, 2007)

ttt


----------



## wvridgerunner (Apr 3, 2007)

ttt


----------



## wvridgerunner (Apr 3, 2007)

Here's a Half Hitch in Imperial Red and Black...


----------



## wvridgerunner (Apr 3, 2007)

Half Hitch: 
Primary Colors: Coyote Brown and Multi Camo
Secondary Colors: Olive Green and Black


----------



## autoguns (Apr 27, 2010)

received my second order ,they look great , just what I needed. Thanks Jon. :thumbs_up


----------



## wvridgerunner (Apr 3, 2007)

autoguns said:


> received my second order ,they look great , just what I needed. Thanks Jon. :thumbs_up


No problem... thanks!


----------



## wvridgerunner (Apr 3, 2007)

*King Cobra Skull Keychains*

Here are a few keychains/knife lanyards done in a king cobra stitch with gutted paracord (no inner strands). These also have a pewter skull bead, and a glow in the dark cord pull. These are $10 each, and can be done in 1-3 colors.



Left: Chocolate Brown and ACU Digital Camo with a Black Loop
Right: Yellow and Desert Camo with Black Loop











Left: Olive Green and Tan with Black Loop
Right: Solid Black


----------



## danpshack (Jul 10, 2009)

*awsome sling...!!!*

I recieved my Cobra Stitch: (Black, Walnut) Charcoal Grey, Coyote Brown with black/black leather today. This thing is sweet and looks awsome on the bow.I will be ordering one of these for every bow I own for the rest of my life. Bump for a good guy and excellent product!!!


----------



## wvridgerunner (Apr 3, 2007)

danpshack said:


> I recieved my Cobra Stitch: (Black, Walnut) Charcoal Grey, Coyote Brown with black/black leather today. This thing is sweet and looks awsome on the bow.I will be ordering one of these for every bow I own for the rest of my life. Bump for a good guy and excellent product!!!


Thanks a lot Dan, glad you like it!


----------



## wvridgerunner (Apr 3, 2007)

ttt


----------



## wvridgerunner (Apr 3, 2007)

Another King Cobra Skull Keychains in: Black and Charcoal Grey with a Black Loop


----------



## wvridgerunner (Apr 3, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BAMBI KILER (Jun 24, 2007)

money sent....ttt


----------



## wvridgerunner (Apr 3, 2007)

BAMBI KILER said:


> money sent....ttt


Got it thanks!


----------



## wvridgerunner (Apr 3, 2007)

Here's a small Round Sinnet Lanyard I made for my new Atwood Pocket Tool:

Woodland Camo


----------



## wvridgerunner (Apr 3, 2007)

*Bunch of Orders Shipped!*

Here are some of the slings I finished up yesterday. I spent most of the holiday weekend trying to get caught up on orders. I had a total of 58 orders shipped today; so if you placed an order the middle of last week, your order has shipped, or will be shipped very soon. Current turnaround time is about 5-7 days, but I hope to get that knocked down to 2-4 by the end of the week.


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

I see mine in there. looks pretty awesome, cant wait to see it


----------



## wvridgerunner (Apr 3, 2007)

JHENS87 said:


> I see mine in there. looks pretty awesome, cant wait to see it


It should arrive in a couple days!


----------



## wvridgerunner (Apr 3, 2007)

ttt


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

got mine in today. thing looks awesome, cant wait to get my bow back to see how good this looks on it


----------



## wvridgerunner (Apr 3, 2007)

Thanks, glad you like it! If you get a chance, post a pic when you get it installed.

Take care, Jon


----------



## ibjpn (Jun 3, 2007)

Is it possible to see to samples in a twisted cobra

Black/ACU digital / Charcoal / Royal blue

and 

Black/Walnut/Desert camo/coyote brown

thanks


----------



## wvridgerunner (Apr 3, 2007)

ibjpn said:


> Is it possible to see to samples in a twisted cobra
> 
> Black/ACU digital / Charcoal / Royal blue
> 
> ...


Sure I'll get those for you this afternoon.:thumbs_up


----------



## twistedfreak (Sep 9, 2007)

do you have the skulls in stock yet looking to get them on one of your lanyards and survival braclets let me know so i can get you the money asap thanks bryan


----------



## wvridgerunner (Apr 3, 2007)

ibjpn said:


> Is it possible to see to samples in a twisted cobra
> 
> Black/ACU digital / Charcoal / Royal blue
> 
> ...


Here you go...


----------



## wvridgerunner (Apr 3, 2007)

*New Paracord Colors Available!!!*

Here are some new paracord colors we now have in stock. I should have them up on the website in a week or so. 


OD Snow Camo










Neon Pink Camo










Royal Blue Camo










Neon Blue Camo










Purple Camo










Creamsicle










We also have a new and improved shade of Neon Green. This new Neon Green matches BCY's string material perfectly.

Old Neon Green 









The new Neon Green (Much More Vibrant)


----------



## wvridgerunner (Apr 3, 2007)

Here's a Skull Sling:


Primary Colors: Desert Camo and Neon Green
Secondary Colors: Woodland Camo and Dark Green


----------



## BAMBI KILER (Jun 24, 2007)

recieved my sling yesterday....thanks


----------



## wvridgerunner (Apr 3, 2007)

BAMBI KILER said:


> recieved my sling yesterday....thanks


No problem... thanks!


----------



## wvridgerunner (Apr 3, 2007)

*Skull Sling and Monkey Fist*


----------



## wvridgerunner (Apr 3, 2007)

ttt


----------



## wvridgerunner (Apr 3, 2007)

^^^


----------



## rbreedi1 (Jul 26, 2007)

Could you show me some samples to match Hardwoods Gray camo and some to match a string color of Silver/Speckled Flo Green? Thanks


----------



## wvridgerunner (Apr 3, 2007)

rbreedi1 said:


> Could you show me some samples to match Hardwoods Gray camo and some to match a string color of Silver/Speckled Flo Green? Thanks


Sure I'll get you a couple samples tomorrow.:wink:


----------



## rbreedi1 (Jul 26, 2007)

wvridgerunner said:


> Sure I'll get you a couple samples tomorrow.:wink:


Great, Look forward to seeing them. Thanks!


----------



## wvridgerunner (Apr 3, 2007)

*Sample Pics Sent*



rbreedi1 said:


> Great, Look forward to seeing them. Thanks!


Check your PM's.:wink:


----------



## twistedfreak (Sep 9, 2007)

hey jon ever make a wallet laynard well lets make it the first id like a white and od green and the creamcicle with the flame skulls every 2 inches let me know the price if its going to be a deal or no deal for me thanks bryan ill get some picks of your work for me as soon as i get some picks with my camera that my wife has


----------



## wvridgerunner (Apr 3, 2007)

twistedfreak said:


> hey jon ever make a wallet laynard well lets make it the first id like a white and od green and the creamcicle with the flame skulls every 2 inches let me know the price if its going to be a deal or no deal for me thanks bryan ill get some picks of your work for me as soon as i get some picks with my camera that my wife has


PM Sent!


----------



## gun278 (Apr 12, 2003)

Man new colors are nice I'm trying to figure out what I want now.


----------



## wvridgerunner (Apr 3, 2007)

gun278 said:


> Man new colors are nice I'm trying to figure out what I want now.


Just let me know if you need any help, or need to see any samples.:wink:


----------



## gun278 (Apr 12, 2003)

wvridgerunner said:


> Just let me know if you need any help, or need to see any samples.:wink:


Sir I'm think the following colors could you send me a sample.
Primary: Black and the New Neon Green
Secondary: Creamsicle and Black

Thanks
Jeff


----------



## wvridgerunner (Apr 3, 2007)

gun278 said:


> Sir I'm think the following colors could you send me a sample.
> Primary: Black and the New Neon Green
> Secondary: Creamsicle and Black
> 
> ...


I'll get that for you tomorrow Jeff.

Thanks, Jon


----------



## gun278 (Apr 12, 2003)

Jon I will be watching for it.


----------



## wvridgerunner (Apr 3, 2007)

gun278 said:


> Jon I will be watching for it.


Here you go...


----------



## gun278 (Apr 12, 2003)

wvridgerunner said:


> Here you go...


Man that looks great these new colors will go great with my set up. I would like the leather strap in Black with a black gourmet. Once I get it I will post up some pictures of it with my bow. Send me your PayPal and the cost and I will get it to you.

Thanks
Jeff


----------



## wvridgerunner (Apr 3, 2007)

gun278 said:


> Man that looks great these new colors will go great with my set up. I would like the leather strap in Black with a black gourmet. Once I get it I will post up some pictures of it with my bow. Send me your PayPal and the cost and I will get it to you.
> 
> Thanks
> Jeff


PM Sent!


----------



## perotehunter (Feb 3, 2010)

*Thanks -*

Just received my bow slings for my Genetix and Bow Madness - they are great!

Thanks again for the quick service and quality work -


----------



## wvridgerunner (Apr 3, 2007)

perotehunter said:


> Just received my bow slings for my Genetix and Bow Madness - they are great!
> 
> Thanks again for the quick service and quality work -


No problem... glad you like 'em!


----------



## wvridgerunner (Apr 3, 2007)

ttt


----------



## wvridgerunner (Apr 3, 2007)

ttt


----------



## wvridgerunner (Apr 3, 2007)

^^^


----------



## d_read (Sep 17, 2009)

Just ordered mine about 5 sec ago and can't wait to get it


----------



## wvridgerunner (Apr 3, 2007)

d_read said:


> Just ordered mine about 5 sec ago and can't wait to get it


Got it... should ship in about 5 days.


----------



## wvridgerunner (Apr 3, 2007)

ttt


----------



## d_read (Sep 17, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## wvridgerunner (Apr 3, 2007)

d_read said:


> Ttt


Thanks bud, your sling went out today!


----------



## CrazyN8ts (Jul 21, 2010)

Very happy with my ridgerunner sling!


----------



## wvridgerunner (Apr 3, 2007)

CrazyN8ts said:


> Very happy with my ridgerunner sling!


Very nice, thanks for the pic!


----------



## d_read (Sep 17, 2009)

Nice!........ttt



wvridgerunner said:


> thanks bud, your sling went out today!


----------



## d_read (Sep 17, 2009)

Got my sling last night looks perfect.....thanks....TTT


----------



## wvridgerunner (Apr 3, 2007)

d_read said:


> Got my sling last night looks perfect.....thanks....TTT


Glad you like it!


----------



## wvridgerunner (Apr 3, 2007)

*Just thought I'd let everyone know that turnaround time is staying around 5-8 days + shipping. This might increase by a day or two soon. I think I'm gonna take the weekend off, to give the hands a break after a straight 30+ days of braiding.:dead:*


----------



## d_read (Sep 17, 2009)

Bump


----------



## wvridgerunner (Apr 3, 2007)

Up for the night.


----------



## wvridgerunner (Apr 3, 2007)

ttt


----------



## wvridgerunner (Apr 3, 2007)

Back TTT


----------



## 22WVBOWHUNTER (Aug 5, 2010)

pm sent cn i see one in the neon blue camo with skulls


----------



## 22WVBOWHUNTER (Aug 5, 2010)

wrist sling that is


----------



## wvridgerunner (Apr 3, 2007)

22WVBOWHUNTER said:


> wrist sling that is


PM replied with sample pic:wink:


----------



## rraming (Aug 5, 2006)

Thanks for the sling - really nice!


----------



## wvridgerunner (Apr 3, 2007)

rraming said:


> Thanks for the sling - really nice!


Glad you like it!


----------



## wvridgerunner (Apr 3, 2007)

ttt


----------



## wvridgerunner (Apr 3, 2007)

^^^


----------



## wvridgerunner (Apr 3, 2007)

Here are a couple survival bracelets:

Top: Woodland Camo and Neon Green
Bottom: Tan and Woodland Camo


----------



## wvridgerunner (Apr 3, 2007)

ttt


----------



## wvridgerunner (Apr 3, 2007)

*Sample for Rick C*

Rick C, Tried to send this sample via PM, but your inbox is full. 

Round Sinnet
Neon Pink
Rose Pink
Chocolate Brown
Gold


----------



## wvridgerunner (Apr 3, 2007)

ttt


----------



## wvridgerunner (Apr 3, 2007)

ttt


----------



## wvridgerunner (Apr 3, 2007)

Cobra Stitch

Primary Colors: Walnut Brown and Desert Camo
Secondary Colors: Olive Green and Black


----------



## BuckeyeNative (Jul 18, 2009)

Received my bow sling today. It's exactly what I wanted, thanks again.


----------



## wvridgerunner (Apr 3, 2007)

BuckeyeNative said:


> Received my bow sling today. It's exactly what I wanted, thanks again.


Great, glad you like it!


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

BTT for some great slings.


----------



## wvridgerunner (Apr 3, 2007)

bushmasterar15 said:


> BTT for some great slings.


Thanks Mark!


----------



## Kneppl01 (Mar 30, 2010)

pm sent


----------



## wvridgerunner (Apr 3, 2007)

PM replied


----------



## wvridgerunner (Apr 3, 2007)

Thanks for all who expressed interest in this thread! I've just started a couple new threads, in order to make a few updates. Here are links to my new threads:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showth...post1059143907

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showth...post1059143915


----------



## Cheerioette (Apr 16, 2010)

Slings don't get better than this. :shade:


----------



## Fletcher2 (Jun 3, 2011)

Where did you buy the leather brackets on the bow slings?


----------



## Easlo (Apr 30, 2011)

Just wanted to say thanks to RidgeRunner and the awesome job on my wrist strap. Looks great with my black Ez7.


----------

